# daily on bags



## snesbit (Jun 10, 2007)

I have just bought a 2011 golf and am trying to decide what type of suspension to run. i am torn between a coilover setup or bags. i like bags but am not sure if they will handle daily driving duty. i drive about 140 miles a day(mostly interstate) and im wondering if anyone else daily's a bagged car? any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

I used to daily my 20th on bags. I drove all over the place. I went snowboarding about 3-5 times per week. Each time is 120 miles. I drove in below 0 temps with no isuues. Id say bag it. As long as it is installed correctly, all you have to do is drain your water traps once in a while. :thumbup:


----------



## snesbit (Jun 10, 2007)

thank you....i have heard some horror stories about bags and wasnt sure if they would handle the high milage that i drive. any tips on who i should go with for the setup? i hear good things about airlift.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

What car do you have? Airlift is a great company with awesome service. I have Airlift rear bags on my mk4. I have a 5 gal alum tank, dual 400c compressors, however Id recommend getting the new 444c's. I have the autopilot system with airlift manifold blocks. Its all easy to wire up and works great.


----------



## snesbit (Jun 10, 2007)

i have a 2011 2.5L golf. if airlift is as good as you say then i may just get the "slam kit" from ECS for an initial start up. i have never messed with bags before and this will be a learning experience.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry, you posted that in your original post. It's 1:30am so i missed that lol. The rear xl's from airlift require a bit of modification. Id try to get bagyard rears if possible. For management tho like i said i love my autopilot controller, i have dual compressors with a 5 gal alum tank but that is all preference:thumbup:


----------



## snesbit (Jun 10, 2007)

i will keep that in mind but for my first bag setup i may just stick to an out of the box kit to get started but i will see what i end up getting when that time comes. im also wondering about notching the frame for this set up and whether or not i will need to run spacers for clearance. im on the stock 17" twisties at the moment but some 18" or 19" wheels may be in my future.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

I daily drove my bag setup. I had the auto pilot system in there with dual compressors and a 5 gallon tank. The key for a daily setup is making everything accessible. My ecu, compressor relays and fuses were on the back of the mounting box, just fold down the seat and unscrew to replace. A 5 gallon tank is good should your ecu or compressor stop working you have more air volume to work with to maintain ride height. Look at building yourself a kit slowly and do as much research as possible before pulling the trigger, why do the whole thing twice? Just some extra food for thought.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

i daily my mk4 with paddles, 2.5 gallon tank and one compressor, at least 80 miles a day now.
what they said^ keeping stuff accessible and know your equipment.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll throw in my 2c.. Bags can be hit or miss honestly. Everyone has different experience for a number of reasons..

1. which parts they choose.
2. Quality of install
3. Knowledge of air

If you have it installed by a shop or knowledgeable enthusiast / mechanic then you can assume (hopefully) that everything is installed correctly. The issue then arises when you DO have a problem you are less familiar with what to do and how to fix it. I honestly can't speak for everyone when I say this but I will speak for those I know who have air.. WE ALL HAVE PROBLEMS... and if someone says they don't it's because the "issues" they have are things they wouldn't consider a problem because it's all simple for them to fix. 

For example: Not going to say names but I'm familiar with a person who made the swap to air.. One morning while commuting somehow the airline came loose from the push to connect on one of hit rear bags after being 3 hours late to work, having AAA struggle to get his car (ass dragging onto the flat bed he got to work. Now for someone familiar with his air setup he could find the issue and address it, 15 minutes later he's on the road again. Issues with air come with the territory, it's all about how prepared you are for them.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> I'll throw in my 2c.. Bags can be hit or miss honestly. Everyone has different experience for a number of reasons..


Me driving down to pick up the FK grill.. FAIL :laugh: 

OP, stuff happens. "air isn't perfect". You really need to know your system, and I personally think as long as you design your system so that it is easy to trouble shoot, you won't have any issue that will make you regret the choice.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

UghRice said:


> Me driving down to pick up the FK grill.. FAIL :laugh:
> 
> OP, stuff happens. "*ANYTHING* isn't perfect". You really need to know your system, and I personally think as long as you design your system so that it is easy to trouble shoot, you won't have any issue that will make you regret the choice.


I agree. Your best friend is going to be research. Take your time to learn about the different kits available for your particular car and then see if you can find firsthand experience from anyone with that same exact kit.

Also, one of the best ways (and probably most efficient) is talk with an air ride supplier/stockist or speak with a shop that has experience with air ride. They can be a great source of information as well.

Good luck, sir :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

If your layin frame I wouldn't daily... if your not laying frame then go for it.. thats all I have to say really. Im personally not a fan of having air in the winter just cause of all the leaks. Props to those that fix all these things during the winter cold, I simply wish I had more time for it.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Swbd4L said:


> If your layin frame I wouldn't daily... if your not laying frame then go for it..


wait, why?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

bag blows while driving and your car slams onto the frame :banghead: hasn't this happened before? I certainly wouldnt want it to happen to me


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Swbd4L said:


> bag blows while driving and your car slams onto the frame :banghead: hasn't this happened before? I certainly wouldnt want it to happen to me


Bag ride quality is fully adjustable, and I personally think mine feels great at ride height. As for slamming frame… LOLWUT?

Edit: Reread. Two ways of reading it, two completely different meanings. Uh. Bags don't normally just "blow". If you don't install them properly it will happen.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Been dailying my car 80+ miles a day since september and love it....the ride and handling is awesome. I have a bag over coil setup.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I've been dailying my car for 3yrs on bags w/o any issues. 

DO IT! 

Mk6s look great on the floor!


----------



## snesbit (Jun 10, 2007)

thank you all for your input. i feel a lot more confident about a bag setup for daily use.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Check the last page of my thread---> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5099400-87%B0-in-November-Air-Ride-build...


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

I daily my car on bags in Chicago. That being said, build your set up right from the beginning. I redid mine in the winter and it was a bitch, but it works fine over the winter. Leaks shouldn't be an issue if install correctly. However I can tell you that things can freeze up. since water collects it can block things like your pressure switch or lines so you have to wait for it to warm up. If you are somewhere cold I would not recommend hardlines. I did that and they froze up alot (Hence why I changed it up over the winter.)


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

i daily my mk5 jetta on air, everyday, 70 psi all around and air brake antifreeze


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

18 wheelers ride bags all day every day


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

SuperBacon said:


> 18 wheelers ride bags *alldayerrday*


that's better.


----------



## snesbit (Jun 10, 2007)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_VI--2.5/Suspension/Air_Ride/ES1895260/

this is the kit im thinking about getting......any thoughts? im still looking into some other kits but this one looked pretty good since its my first air build.....


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i have had my car on air for months now. it has been reliable as a set of coilovers... the only thing i have done is empty the water trap once in awhile. i have had no problems whatsoever, even with negative temps --- and i haven't touched anything on the setup ever since it was installed by a friend last september. and i would not rethink driving this car back to the east coast tomorrow. 

maybe i just got lucky but a lot plays in part of the quality of the install and the parts. regarding the parts; compressors, bags, etc. --- they have all been flawless. 

my setup is al/by combo with mgmt from [email protected] 

quadruple check everything installing and make sure all parts are in working order and you'll be good as gold.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

SuperBacon said:


> 18 wheelers ride bags all day every day


 and city busses. millions of miles daily.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Plus tons of cars that come with air ride OEM. Ambulances. Handicap vans. Etc etc etc.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

Swbd4L said:


> If your layin frame I wouldn't daily... if your not laying frame then go for it.. thats all I have to say really. Im personally not a fan of having air in the winter just cause of all the leaks. Props to those that fix all these things during the winter cold, I simply wish I had more time for it.


whut? 

even if your on air and not laying frame and the situation you mentioned above happens... the car is still resting on it's axles, etc so it's a moot point. i've been driving my car daily in the winter and have had no problems. this all goes back to the quality and the setup of parts you have. if you made sure nothing is rubbing the bags when rolling then it wouldn't blow. hence you won't be "slamming" the car anytime soon accidentally.


----------

